# Shuttling Stallions?



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

It would take a LOT of mares on one farm to get them to ship a stallion, I would think....much easier to ship the mares in.

Not super familiar with TB breeding, TBH.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I can't really answer that either, but I agree with greentree. I also don't really understand the "who where why" isn't that just covered by breeding decisions?


----------



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

I know like Coolmoore,who have AP, shuttle stallions south for breeding seasons there. How do they go about selecting which stallion goes? Cause I know that not all go.

Also with how valuable,AP was on the track would he even be a consideration as one to send south once he gains more experience? Or being so valuable a horse would they just keep them at Coolmore America?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I think those are questions you'd have to ask them lol. Just a decision as any other decision. "Is he good enough to ship? Is there demand to ship? What is the $ we will get out of this?" Then if they think it's worth it they would weight the possible risks, etc.

Again, I don't know but I don't think it's too complicated, just a decision as you'd decide anything else and weigh the pros and cons. Shrug.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I suppose it is no different than shipping them all over the country to races....

I agree with Yogi...send them an email and ask!!!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Since you mention Coolmore are you thinking more in terms of sending stallions abroad?
They have facilities in the US, Ireland and Australia so would shuttle a top sire around because it's going to be attractive to mare owners from those parts of the world so a money making venture enabling a horse to have potentially successful progeny all over the world.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

There is a supremely high possibility that American Pharaoh will shuttle to Australia.

Some of the most high-end stallions in the world shuttle, so long as they are good shippers. And American Pharoah is an excellent shipper. Frankel, on the other hand, is abysmal so will never leave his base.

Bernardini, Animal Kingdom, Lonhro, Medaglia d'Oro, and Scat Daddy (RIP) all shuttle or have shuttled.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

The purpose of shuttling is so that a stallion can have two breeding seasons a year ... one for the Southern Hemisphere and one for the northern hemisphere. Each likes their foals to be born in their early spring. And make more money!!!

Here is an interesting article. Shuttle Stallions Do Double Duty | Equinews


----------

